
Ask HN: Rejected from FB, what was your experience like? - unbooked
Two weeks ago I was rejected from FB. It was for a management position.<p>I am very open to the fact that I am just not what they are looking for but I kind of had a poor experience.<p>The initial interview was pretty much:<p>1) This is a little about me
2) Tell me about you<p>and the rest was reading what felt like a checklist of questions. There wasn&#x27;t really anything specific, just kind of generalizations like &quot;Give me an example of how you dealt with situation X&quot;<p>I guess its fair but I was expecting a lot more back and forth or to be challenged with some scenario where I could demonstrate how I would resolve, etc..<p>I hate not being humble but I have been pretty successful at my current employer and over the years worked&#x2F;mentored with a lot of different people&#x2F;teams and seen a wide range of skillsets. Quite a few who I know are now at FB were not really who I would call cream of the crop (I am just giving context, I would never belittle another dev)<p>Anyway, I read some people say it depends on the interviewer etc.. I dont want to blame the interviewer, I am just curious if this is a typical interview for first round?
======
sophiebits
Many of those questions about past situations are illuminating for
interviewers about the kind of manager you are / how you think about enabling
teams, though they can certainly seem odd if you are not sure what they are
trying to evaluate. (Often that is intentional, as it’s a lot easier to, say,
pretend to have empathy if you know that’s exactly what they’re looking for.)

------
ralston3
Sounds like something better discussed on
[https://www.teamblind.com/](https://www.teamblind.com/)

~~~
maps7
There's probably a big non-overlap of users between the two sites

~~~
ralston3
Comment said nothing about overlap. Blind was quite literally created for that
type of thing (quite literally). OP will get more answers there as opposed to
using a burner on HN (as evidenced by the stat of this thread)

~~~
maps7
The comment said nothing about the comment saying anything about overlap. The
OP may be looking at both sites already. There might be value from posting
here.

